# Feedback on Tru-Cut Craigslist



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

I am eyeing this 27 homeowner model, $300
https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/grd/d/tru-cut-h-gc-front-roller/6230785372.html
The owner appeared upfront in a followup email.

Please provide your thoughts. I can have the clutch eventually replaced and the look of the tired is not a problem for me.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I like it! :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Whew, those rear wheels are worn out. That tells me it's been used ALOT!

I still think $300 is a great price, look it over carefully and see if the reel will cut a piece of paper or 2. I'd also inspect the clutch assembly.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks pretty good to me too. Just have him run it and make sure everything works as is and you should be good. Even with a worn clutch it should still function. New clutch will run 350 but it's basically a new mower if you replace that. If your all in for 650 I think that is still a good deal. I'm guessing that will sell fast near atlanta. Might have to jump on it.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Imagine the amount of grass you'd have to mow to wear down the tires like that... I replaced the ones on my zero-turn this year, but that was because the ones that came on it dry rotted, but not due to lack of use. Just a cheap tire that they put on as OEM.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I agree that the tires look quite worn but it has been 12 years. I never looked into replacing the tires on mine. I would guess they are 40-60 a piece.

I would take him up on the offer to take it to PeachTree for appraisal. That's a great offer for some peace of mind.


----------



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

I am going to take a look tomorrow. I will definitely jump on it at its price point. Peachtree Mowers is showing as closed on Sunday and Monday, so I am hoping for the best.

It's a calling. Today, the selfpropel chain on my Mclane broke and it appears that a lot of damage was done to the related sprocket.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> I agree that the tires look quite worn but it has been 12 years. I never looked into replacing the tires on mine. I would guess they are 40-60 a piece.
> 
> I would take him up on the offer to take it to PeachTree for appraisal. That's a great offer for some peace of mind.


Dolphin OPE has them listed at $41-44 a piece depending what size they are.


----------



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

I purchased the mower.

First Thoughts
1. The mower's speed is slower than expected. The demo C27 at Peachtree Mowers was performing a wheelie.
2. The blades are sharp. As stated on Forged in Fire, "It will cut."
3. Seems like a good deal.
4. How will I hide this from my wife

Observations at Home:
1. The clutch slips (not engage - where the thingy-a-mig is spinning) if trying to mow at an incline
2. I did not measure the clearance between the disk and plate but the eyeball test tells me that its greater than it should be.

Other:
The seller communicated that he was told that the clutch was welded in some place. I think he is referring to the jam nut on the clutch shaft. I just hope it was some bad consultation.

Pics are below. Please provide your thoughts.

Clutch Not Engaged on These Pics


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Adrian82 said:


> I purchased the mower.


Congratulations!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm guessing that it is slower than expected because of the clutch. I don't see a speed reducing kit installed. Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Congrats!

I agree with spammage in the slippage. The gap does look larger than it should be though I cannot remember the actual distance that TruCut advises.

Which clutch slips on the incline. Wheels or reel?

Not sure on how to hide it from your wife unfortunately. That thing is a beast!


----------



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

I am taking it to a repair shop for a clutch adjustment, $36.


----------



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

Is there a comprehensive lubricating post, with pics, or video for TruCut mowers?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Adrian82 said:


> Is there a comprehensive lubricating post, with pics, or video for TruCut mowers?


Your wish is my command! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

Update:
I had the clutch serviced. A new clutch plate was installed. Clutch slippage is a thing of the past. The machine is a beauty!

This year, I will focus on taming the beast. Next cutting season cannot come soon enough.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

You in Atlanta also? What part?


----------



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

Lawrenceville
If you have a reel mower go to Peatchree Mowers. There is another place called Reel Works, but I think they only contract with commercial repair shops.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Adrian82 said:


> Lawrenceville
> If you have a reel mower go to Peatchree Mowers. There is another place called Reel Works, but I think they only contract with commercial repair shops.


I'm south atlanta, any places around here for tru cuts you know of?

Need to find someone for parts and service during the dormant season


----------



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

I suggest giving Peachtree Mowers a call. Although not close proximity, they won't disappoint. Besides what's a small in Atlanta? This morning it took me 1:45 to drive from Lawrence to Dunwoody.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Adrian82 said:


> Lawrenceville
> If you have a reel mower go to Peatchree Mowers. There is another place called Reel Works, but I think they only contract with commercial repair shops.


I am in Buford and picked up my C27 from Peachtree Mower. I just picked up a Toro 1600 with a groomer, waiting for delivery. Reelworks should service your mower no question if you take it directly to them.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

+for Peachtree Mowers. Friendly staff and reasonable prices.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> Adrian82 said:
> 
> 
> > Lawrenceville
> ...


I've used both and they are great. Peachtree you have to drop and pickup (a few days later). Reel Works, they are my go-to as they do send a truck to your house to pickup if you don't want to drive to braselton. Surprisingly, they usually have 6-8 (all kinds) on the truck. That's yuuge when you live in NW atlanta.


----------

